# Equestrian Silica Sand and Rubber Chip Riding Arena Surfaces



## Scottjchambers

We specialise in supply and delivery of washed equestrian silica sand and rubber chip. Equestrian Silica Sand is a must when constructing riding arenas, gallops and lunges. Many choose to use an inferior sand only to find the surface 'rides too deep' causing joint/tendon problems for your horse or that the surface is not as 'all weather' as anticipated due to frequent waterlogging.

We supply only the finest quality silica sand and rubber chip. These products can be supplied by the lorry load or in bulk bags. Please contact us for a quote. Please visit our website Mainland Aggregates Ltd - Quarried, Recycled and Decorative Aggregates Supplied and Delivered Nationwide! for more info and a quote.


----------



## [email protected]

*Equestrian Rubber now in stock!*

Now have large amounts of equestrian rubber now in stock.
We also stock stable mats.

Please call 01928735555

Mark Millington


----------

